# Possible to show hard drive model from command prompt?



## icculus (Nov 12, 2002)

I spent the weekend ressurecting my dead S1 tivo (with 2nd 80GB hard drive installed). I assumed it was the original drive that was dead... so I rebuilt it to just use the single 80GB drive.

Well, it's back up... however I now am hearing the thunking from the HD again... so the big drive is bad after all.

I think that drive may have a 5 year warranty on it... I need to check. But the dang thing is not easy to pull out of my entertainment center so I can see the model number.

Is there any way to see the hard drive model from the tivo/Linux command prompt? I've right now just got the basic Steve Jenkins stuff installed... telnetd enabled and then tivoweb.

thanks!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've never done shell access to a TiVo (other than during HD upgrades), but I would guess that (like on other Linux systems) the hard drive info is written to the messages log when the system boots. Normally this is under /var/log.


----------



## Crispin (Jan 26, 2003)

You want the 'hdparm -i' command, e.g, On my tivo I can list the hard drive information by running:


```
~# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:
Model=IC35L120AVV207-0                        , FwRev=V24OA63A, SerialNo=      XXXXXXXXXXXX
 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }
 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52
 BuffType=3(DualPortCache), BuffSize=1821kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off
 DblWordIO=no, maxPIO=2(fast), DMA=yes, maxDMA=2(fast)
 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=-66060037, LBA=yes, LBAsects=1094717025
 tDMA={min:120,rec:120}, DMA modes: mword0 mword1 *mword2
 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, PIO modes: mode3 mode4
```
You might want to look at /dev/hdb as well as /dev/hda depending on which drive you want to look at.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Not familiar with Series 1's or Steve Jenkins, but on my Series 2 DTivo, I just do:


```
hdparm -i /dev/hda
```


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Funny, I looked at hdparm before I posted about checking the log. I missed the -i parameter.  Much easier than my solution.


----------

